# Black screen after "Reboot to WebOS"



## DaneH (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anyone ran into an issue where the Touchpad reboots to a black screen out of the Alpha 3 release of Cyanogenmod? The touchpad seemed to be working fine and I went to reboot using the boot to WebOS option the screen went black as if rebooting but will not come back on. I tried resetting it with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

DaneH said:


> Has anyone ran into an issue where the Touchpad reboots to a black screen out of the Alpha 3 release of Cyanogenmod? The touchpad seemed to be working fine and I went to reboot using the boot to WebOS option the screen went black as if rebooting but will not come back on. I tried resetting it with no luck. Any ideas?


Did you try to hold down the power button and the menu/home button for more than 30 seconds? usually that manually reboots it.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

DaneH said:


> Has anyone ran into an issue where the Touchpad reboots to a black screen out of the Alpha 3 release of Cyanogenmod? The touchpad seemed to be working fine and I went to reboot using the boot to WebOS option the screen went black as if rebooting but will not come back on. I tried resetting it with no luck. Any ideas?


I believe this is just an issue where rebooting actually shuts the device down. Just hold the power button for a few seconds and the HP symbol will appear and boot you into webOS.


----------



## DaneH (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Home/power combo worked. I wasn't aware of that method, I had been trying the home/power/up volume combo.


----------

